# Oh, what a wonder! Look what came in the mail!



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

On her visit to MN Debi brought a present for me and forgot it at WIHH's place so WIHH mailed it off :angel:....and it got here today!!! :bouncy:

I am stunned. Truly amazed and stunned. Thank you so, so much! And thank you, WIHH, for mailing it off. :grouphug: 

What a blessing. I love touching it. Delightful, delicious Suri Alpaca.... :banana::sing::banana:​
The brown is not quite so reddish in real life. My camera is kinda cheap. 

I just love touching it. It is so incredibly soft and so looooong! Grannie Annie was in a state of wonderment, too. "What will you make? What will you make?" 

Thank you so much!!!!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'm so glad you like it!!
Suri really is the most wonderful stuff. 
The tiller you gave me is wonderful! I actually feel I got the best end of this deal, hands down!
Just an FYI, drum carders were made for Alpaca fiber..


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I am just glad you can make good use of the tiller!  I once went for several years with no outside income at all. Had it not been for that tiller making such a wonderful garden I would have been hard pressed to feed my family as well as I did. She deserves a good home!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats!!

That looks just wonderful. Beautiful colors too. Alpaca is one of my favorite fibers! Have fun with it :thumb:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

WOW !! Beautiful ...and loooooong !!! Ive not played with Loooooog fiber , looking forward to hearing about it !! Would make for cool fringe, as is, on boot toppers .....


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

pssssssstttttttttt= I have a drum carder, and AriesGoat(marianne) has a drum carder.  We can hook you up! Lovely stuff!

Hercsmama was so sweet and brought ME a bag of the same delcious Suri alpaca - oooohhhhh - warm cowls and hats and yummy sweaters!!!!!!!!!

The stuff is sooooooooooooo insulative (is that word) I can hardly wait to get at it!

Thank you, Debi, for my lovely fiber as well.  :kiss:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have some of that Suri too... I have a drum carder. Maybe that's what I'll spin this Sunday. (Sunday is spinning day, I think.)


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

I have a drum carder, too! A twin to the one WIHH has, courtesy of a seller on Ravelry.


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

oh thats RIGHT! I forgot! :doh: have yourself a blast!


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Thanks, WIHH. I will pick your brain on how to use it....


----------



## hotzcatz (Oct 16, 2007)

Alpaca love to bathe in dust and dirt. Wonderful fiber but the amount of mud you'll get when washing it can be amazing. But, it's just dust and dirt and washes off pretty quickly.

Yup, alpaca is the only reason I keep the drum carder. It cards up sweet on the drum carder, not like the work Merino makes of it.

Alpaca doesn't have much stretch, so if you want stretchy yarn, it's best to blend it with wool or something stretchy. But alpaca makes great shawls and scarves and other things that drape.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I&#8217;ve spun with sure, it really is delicious. A friend of mine raises champion alpacas. She is a spinner and rather than washing the fleece, she cards it twice or more. She then spins it, knits it, and washes it after the project is finished.


----------

